# My lovebird



## Gracie8890 (Feb 25, 2012)

I have a love bird named gizmo! Hes amazing, hes kinda mean tho, ive been trying to train him and even sent him to a friend who tames birds but he will still run and bite you and run from you. So anyways i was wondering if i can feed him parsely?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Glad you like your bird first make sure it is organic.


----------



## Gracie8890 (Feb 25, 2012)

Im jot entirely sure if its organic, my mom just bought a fresh bundle of it from walmart,


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Funny the advertisment in place is bird cages bit remember not all bird food is bird safe.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

From my knowledge of lovebirds, they apparently like having a mate/company with them, and they are the some of most vocal birds available in the pet trade.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sounds annoying.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't know about most vocal. As I type this, my budgies seem to know when to ironically sing. If you can try to keep them from a television otherwise they will bother you right when you want to hear something important lol. They have a knack for that.

Lovebirds are very cute I hope you enjoy yours


----------



## Gracie8890 (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes they are VERY vocal. They have a VERY high pitched voice and are constantly Chirping!It does get annoying at times! But its funny cuz whenever im talking on the phone he chirps even louder! Lol. Yes lovebirds do like mates, but they dont need them. Lovebirds who arent paired tend to love and bond with owner more. And i dont want baby birdys and u cant put two males together


----------



## Gracie8890 (Feb 25, 2012)

Heres gizmo!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Adorible.


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

He's so pretty! We rescued a baby parakeet once (at our neighbors house, apparently she had gotten out of her cage or something and they big lab snatched her out of the air. But we saved her lol). She loves to chirp all the time and -no joke- she LOVES Johnny Cash music! She is the funniest little thing. I've never had/met a lovebird before though!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I wish I had a bird.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

I once received a green female parrotlet for Christmas, after asking for one. Turns out I am not much of a birdlover. They kind of freak me out. I was planning on rehoming her with a more suitable family, and one who could give her the love I couldn't. Unfortunatly, before that could happen, Kelly Belle, the cocker spaniel, got to her, being a birding/hunting dog, and needless to say, it didn't turn out well.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

OMG, sooo adorable! I love that name; in my eyes it is just a perfect name!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry for the bird my dog would probably be scared of a bird ounce she caught a squirell she did not know what to do with it the squirell walked away safely also she is scared of cats and anything that makes sudden movements her breed is in my sig she is from field show champions.


----------



## Gracie8890 (Feb 25, 2012)

Aw,poor bird! I honestly love birds! But i just wish my bird loved me! He has serious trusting issues!


----------

